# Plumbing jobs



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Good evening

My OH has just applied for a Principal post in the UAE.
I need to start thinking what work I could do.
I understand that there is a cheap Indian work force that does the plumbing but I was chatting to the company she hopefully will be working for, he seemed to think there was a market for Western people paying a bit more for a Western finish, he reckons the Indians throw the bathrooms in, well I have seen Western plumbers throw it in as well. Does anyone think there could be a market?

I presume there is no heating but what heats your hot water, Gas or electric.
I was also thinking of doing Air con training, good idea?

I could also look at being employed as a maintenance man within a school not my OH's though, I would drive her mad. 

Any feedback welcome.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Price rules over quality everytime so I'd forget about a salaried position unless you were looking towards site management. Then again the way things are with construction over here I'd say that these positions are non existant. 

Water is heated off the electric though the sun heats ours for 3/4 of the year. Most (if not all) residential gas comes from bottles, I'm not sure how the hotels are fed.

I'd say your only option was to do your a/c training and some other qualifications and set yourself up as a western handyman. There is already a company doing this (who market themselves as western but actually send round cheap labour) but I believe there are also individuals too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you could open your own business and build a reputation based on recommendations but is going to take time (and money).


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

Setting up my business is really what I would like to do, once you run your own business working for someone is hard to do.

I think A/C training and maybe solar power is the way forward.

Does anybody on here live in Ras Al Khaimah, if so whats it like?.


----------

